Ask HN: Who do you trust more with you data? 1. Apple, 2. Google, 3. Facebook - plg
======
RSeldon
I use all of them, I trust none of them.

------
tjpick
Not really.

But if any, Apple, because I'm a paying customer in my own country.

------
codgercoder
Apple wins, but not by much. They don't make their money selling my
information.

~~~
plg
that's sort of how I feel ... I trust none of them but at least (to my
knowledge) Apple's business model doesn't depend on them selling my
information to third parties

------
benologist
Why do we have to trust any of them more than the others, or any of them at
all?

------
read_wharf
They're billion dollar companies, they can't be trusted.

